# Received my Ibanez TAM100



## mtmc00 (Jun 12, 2013)

I've never posted here, but I figured some people were probably wondering about this guitar.

It is absolutely stunning to play and worth every penny. I put up a youtube video to talk about the differences between the TAM100 and the RG2228A here:


It is very similar to the prototype that I was able to play, except the pickguard is a slightly darker and less red. 

Let me know if you have questions!


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh man! I love the Tam and would love to get the privilege of owning, you sir have scored a beauty!

How is that neck profile treating you? I can't imagine playing something with an ultra ultra thin wizard neck.


----------



## mtmc00 (Jun 12, 2013)

The neck is super thin, very soft. I like the profile.

The thing that might throw people off is the "feel" of the wenge wood. It has more of a texture than the 2228. Its still soft and smooth, but different.


----------



## lawizeg (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice overview man, thanks!


----------



## User Name (Jun 12, 2013)

worth every penny? all 400,000 pennies? 

you doubt it? do the math brah!


----------



## JPMike (Jun 12, 2013)

Finally, people are getting these. I guess they are worth the money!! HNGD!! Enjoy this beauty!!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 12, 2013)

Happy NGD!

I'm not surprised that the TAM100 sounds so much brighter in comparison to the RG2228A with the PAF8 in the bridge instead of the D Activator. I'd be curious how they compare with a DA8 in the bridge of the 2228.


----------



## asher (Jun 12, 2013)

shitsøn;3596538 said:


> Happy NGD!
> 
> I'm not surprised that the TAM100 sounds so much brighter in comparison to the RG2228A with the PAF8 in the bridge instead of the D Activator. I'd be curious how they compare with a DA8 in the bridge of the 2228.



Doesn't it have the Ionizer 8 set?


----------



## JSanta (Jun 12, 2013)

Checked out your Mestis cover, you play very well! Not that I am in the market for a guitar, I found your overview very insightful, looking forward to any videos you post!


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 12, 2013)

asher said:


> Doesn't it have the Ionizer 8 set?



Yeah pretty sure its his custom ionizer 8 set.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 12, 2013)

asher said:


> Doesn't it have the Ionizer 8 set?


Yes, the TAM100 does. And his 2228A has a PAF in the bridge instead of the D Activator. So I am curious how the Ionizer would compare to the D Activator. I'm not surprised his 2228 sounds less bright with that PAF. 

Basically said the same thing twice now.


----------



## asher (Jun 12, 2013)

shitsøn;3596549 said:


> Yes, the TAM100 does. And his 2228A has a PAF in the bridge instead of the D Activator. So I am curious how the Ionizer would compare to the D Activator. I'm not surprised his 2228 sounds less bright with that PAF.
> 
> Basically said the same thing twice now.



Misread your first post


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 12, 2013)

Ionizers seem to be brighter than D Activators to begin with, and that wenge neck will further brighten the tone. I've got Ionizers in my Skervesen 8 and they have an almost metallic overtone, it's really unique.


----------



## Pyrocario (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh wow, that is amazing. Good to see these in the public now.

HNGD


----------



## mtmc00 (Jun 12, 2013)

JSanta said:


> Checked out your Mestis cover, you play very well! Not that I am in the market for a guitar, I found your overview very insightful, looking forward to any videos you post!



Hey, thanks man! Means a lot.


----------



## mtmc00 (Jun 12, 2013)

I love the Ionizers. I bit brighter. Very open. Very very clean, but I havent needed to up the gain on any of my patches. 

They really are amazing pickups.


----------



## Keirosen (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll give you 3 cents, and a ripped up shoe for it. Final offer.

But seriously, You've got an absolutely stunning guitar there. I'd love to hear some tone samples in a different context than Tosin's tone.


----------



## mtmc00 (Jun 13, 2013)

Keirosen said:


> I'll give you 3 cents, and a ripped up shoe for it. Final offer.
> 
> But seriously, You've got an absolutely stunning guitar there. I'd love to hear some tone samples in a different context than Tosin's tone.



Sure, let me see what I can cook up. Anything you'd like to hear?


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow - congrats on the Tam, man!! Good review, too.


----------



## vilk (Jun 13, 2013)

I always forget it's got a quilted top. You almost never see it on stock photos. HNGD it looks gorgeous. you should take more pics with better lighting!


----------



## JaeSwift (Jun 13, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> I always forget it's got a burled top. You almost never see it on stock photos. HNGD it looks gorgeous. you should take more pics with better lighting!



It's not a burled top


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 13, 2013)

Congrats on the NGD, the price of the TAM100 is a bit too high for me to consider dropping the cash on one but I love the specs and from the clips I've heard of Tosin playing it the Ionizer set with this wood combo sounds badass so I'm a little jealous!   The clean stuff sounds absolutely glorious IMO!


----------



## dudeskin (Jun 13, 2013)

congratz man!!
id love to hear anything played on it.
AAL , or anything.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 13, 2013)

Awesome dude! Im glad its as good as word got out about it, seriously though ... until they release this in green, my (lack of) money is staying in my pockets.


----------



## Carver (Jun 13, 2013)

i love wenge, it is an amazing wood and very sturdy, but it is a harder wood to work with and has the worst silvers in the business,. septic. i use wenge for guitar necks a lot, but i also really like to use purple Heart and maple together, i find purple heart is stiffer, although harder to work with due to the resin content in it.

i like this guitar a lot, great pickups and a great build.. enjoy.

its about time wenge made its way over to our side of the fence.


----------



## Keirosen (Jun 13, 2013)

mtmc00 said:


> Sure, let me see what I can cook up. Anything you'd like to hear?



Mostly just the low clarity with distorted and clean tones, and how it handles other genres/playing styles. Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## mtmc00 (Jun 13, 2013)

Keirosen said:


> Mostly just the low clarity with distorted and clean tones, and how it handles other genres/playing styles. Can't wait to hear it!



Yeah sure man, some people on youtube asked too. I'll run through some patches I guess.


----------



## larry (Jun 13, 2013)

hngd good sir. most posts have accurately reflected my sentiments of good will and gratitude towards your ngd and mini video review. I even had a momentary lapse of judgement and considered trading you my m8m for it, but quickly regained consciousness. congrats on your new main player. although, there is one thing I feel necessary to share with the forum: in an autobiographical film about your life, you will be portrayed by Tobey Maguire.


----------



## mtmc00 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll be doing a sound video tonight...not sure if I'll do direct or just off the camera.

I'll also take some high quality pics. Any areas I should focus on?


----------



## larry (Jun 13, 2013)

Does it have a volutte? I like the back of the neck, but it may be difficult to capture in detail.


----------



## mtmc00 (Jun 13, 2013)

Im not sure what a volutte is...


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Jun 13, 2013)

One of these



Referring to the part of the neck that is thicker than the rest, right before the headstock starts


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 13, 2013)

As much as I didn't like this guitar when I first saw it, I must say it's beginning to grow on me. I also really like wenge necks I'm finding out... One of my basses has a 5pc wenge neck with maple strings and my damn... I need a neck like that on one of my guitars--at least one...


----------



## mtmc00 (Jun 13, 2013)

Pictures! 

IMG_3728 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_3714 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_3712 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_3716 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_3732 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

My good friend Alex Budish took these.
@alexbudish

Tones soon to follow!


----------



## larry (Jun 13, 2013)

Thinner than the 2228, kts rods, wenge / bubinga lams and volutte. Hope I get lucky enough to try one soon. So far I prefer the feel of wenge over anything else.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 13, 2013)

Is it supposed to be grey?


----------



## vilk (Jun 13, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> It's not a burled top



I meant quilted 

But the point was that in most stock photos you can't see that it even has a top. I thought it was just plain ol' white until I was reminded by those photos at the top


----------



## mtmc00 (Jun 14, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Is it supposed to be grey?



It was a bit overcast so it looks more grey. But it's a white/blue/gray mix I'd say. Its a soft matte and a bit darker than Tosin's I think, but I like it that way. It brings out the quilting. It really is gorgeous.


----------



## mtmc00 (Jun 14, 2013)

So here it is...some tones!


----------



## jimwratt (Jun 14, 2013)

Seriously, what do you guys do for income to afford such sweet gear? What's the secret? Crack?


----------



## StevenC (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats on the awesome guitar. The one I played at Messe was great, so I hope this is, too. I was wondering where you got it or if anyone knows where these are in stock?


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 14, 2013)

jimwratt said:


> Seriously, what do you guys do for income to afford such sweet gear? What's the secret? Crack?



Put in more than 40 hours a week.


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 15, 2013)

jimwratt said:


> Seriously, what do you guys do for income to afford such sweet gear? What's the secret? Crack?



Don't spend any money on other luxury items. Cut out: eating at restaurants, video games, CD's (I just use youtube), DVD's, and on and on. You get some serious cash remaining. Then, just scrape it together. 

Or, get a second job/work a lot more.


----------



## larry (Jun 15, 2013)

jimwratt said:


> Seriously, what do you guys do for income to afford such sweet gear? What's the secret? Crack?



rape your 401k. not the wisest option, especially if you don't have a surplus of time.


----------



## ite89 (Jun 15, 2013)

Beautiful!!!! I'm so jealous ! congratulations bro and enjoy such an AWESOME GUITAR!


----------



## mtmc00 (Jun 15, 2013)

StevenC said:


> Congrats on the awesome guitar. The one I played at Messe was great, so I hope this is, too. I was wondering where you got it or if anyone knows where these are in stock?



I ordered mine from Drum City Guitar Land in Denver. I live 5 or so miles away, so I went the day it was "announced". I've been waiting since NAMM.

Im not sure if Jason has more, but an amazing place! Definitely order from them.


----------



## mtmc00 (Jun 15, 2013)

jimwratt said:


> Seriously, what do you guys do for income to afford such sweet gear? What's the secret? Crack?



I have a fairly good job and I used my tax return. The trade off is that I'm at work a lot and I don't get a ton of time to play.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 15, 2013)

mtmc00 said:


> I ordered mine from Drum City Guitar Land in Denver. I live 5 or so miles away, so I went the day it was "announced". I've been waiting since NAMM.
> 
> Im not sure if Jason has more, but an amazing place! Definitely order from them.



Thanks! I totally forgot about them. Their site says they have mlre in stock, but I'm not sure hiw quickly they update it.


----------



## mtmc00 (Jun 16, 2013)

StevenC said:


> Thanks! I totally forgot about them. Their site says they have mlre in stock, but I'm not sure hiw quickly they update it.



Maybe give them a call. Ask for Jason, tell him Matt told you to call about the TAM100. He'll hook you up!


----------



## jimwratt (Jun 16, 2013)

Haha, you guys are funny. Most of my "spare" income goes into family health insurance premiums. 1k per month plus student loans for my wife and I pretty much saps all my gear buying ability. I'm lucky to get strings.


----------



## Rook (Jun 16, 2013)

StevenC said:


> Thanks! I totally forgot about them. Their site says they have mlre in stock, but I'm not sure hiw quickly they update it.



They wouldn't ship to the UK last I asked


----------



## StevenC (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll be in Florida in August. Also, please excuse those horrible spelling errors. I'm travelling and on mobile devices.


----------



## Rook (Jun 16, 2013)

No excuse, my last 4,000 posts have been from my phone 

I'm going to Florida September as it happens! Gunna go on a Jackson B8 quest.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 16, 2013)

Good luck with that! Where are you heading to? Your best bet will probably be from the web. You can't beat those prices.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jun 16, 2013)

Those ionizers sound great! if only they had them in a 6 string version :/


----------



## Rook (Jun 17, 2013)

StevenC said:


> Good luck with that! Where are you heading to? Your best bet will probably be from the web. You can't beat those prices.



Orlando for the dizneeez.

I just wanna play one first and foremost, so I'll be looking for a Jackson dealer within a few hours of Orlando that may have one.

Not holding my breath


----------



## Carver (Jun 17, 2013)

nice tones coming from that thing, er i mean from you to that thing to my head holes.

i will say it again, wenge is amazing - just so unforgiving when under a blade.. but so damn nice when its finished.

enjoy this - you clearly deserved it. -


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 17, 2013)

Where is the ".... you for spending way too much money" thread?


----------



## Rook (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## larry (Jun 17, 2013)

Rook said:


> Orlando for the dizneeez.
> 
> I just wanna play one first and foremost, so I'll be looking for a Jackson dealer within a few hours of Orlando that may have one.
> 
> Not holding my breath



well, before 2011 there was a store in downtown Disney called guitar gallery which was operated by George's music. when i'd visited in 2001-02 they stocked some higher end stuff like prs, super expensive gibsons and it was the first time i played an RGT. iirc back then neck thru quilt maple rg's were of the j-custom variety and the price tag was around $4k. that place relocated from Disney to here: 6817 Visitor's Circle, Orlando, FL. (407) 352-8000.

*edit:* at least that was the price guitar gallery had set. it was a trans violet, maple top, j-custom 6 with a roland GK hardware built in. it was nice, but not for 4k . 

not sure if they have any Jackson b8's, but it wouldn't hurt to call or email.
as for neighboring sam-ash and GC's, well chances will be slim. i live about 2 hours away from Disney. 

pm me if you bring your boden, i'd love to meet her. in exchange i can introduce you to my m8m. Lafawnda's not as exotic as your boden, but she ain't no slouch neither.


----------



## Rook (Jun 18, 2013)

Boden? Mine's a full on Swedish custom!

And I have a huge boner for M8M's, you sir have a deal!


----------



## StevenC (Jun 18, 2013)

Rook said:


> Boden? Mine's a full on Swedish custom!
> 
> And I have a huge boner for M8M's, you sir have a deal!



You of all people... Boden's the shape!


----------



## larry (Jun 18, 2013)

Rook said:


> Boden? Mine's a full on Swedish custom!
> 
> And I have a huge boner for M8M's, you sir have a deal!



so she is Scandinavian? even better.


----------



## Rook (Jun 19, 2013)

^She is indeed!



StevenC said:


> You of all people... Boden's the shape!



I know I'm just being a douchebag  By the sounds of it, I assumed correctly that Larry thought I had a production model.

I preferred it when he called them EGS so there was a clear line between customs and production models.

Oh well.


----------



## dudeskin (Jun 19, 2013)

I dont mind it,haha, if i keep quiet,people think i have a proper one haha


----------



## Rook (Jun 19, 2013)

LOL


----------

